# Remington 760 won't lock into battery?



## Lead Poison (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought a Remington 760 that is in excellent condition.  The only problem is the rifle won't lock into battery. When I pull back on the forearm the action opens.

Does anyone know what could be wrong and where I can send the rifle for repair? 

The rifle looks great and I really want to get it fixed!


----------



## Doyle (Aug 21, 2009)

Does it lock into battery on an empty chamber but not on a loaded chamber or does it not lock all the time?


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 21, 2009)

The rifle doesn't lock up at all. With or without a round in the chamber.


----------



## miles58 (Aug 21, 2009)

The first most likely and easiest to deal with problem is just that it's dirty.  If you can see crud in the receiver, and particularly in the bolt lugs when you open it that is almost certainly your problem.  

If it's dirty:

Push out the two pins that hold the trigger group in place.  Push forward on the trigger group and lift the back.  Wiggle the trigger group out.  Spray that beast out with WD-40, taking special care to get up around the barrel shank particularly well.  

If it's really bad and a thorough flushing with WD-40 does not fix it you need to pull the barrel.  To pull the barrel you need to unscrew the end of the forearm and bump the forearm until it releases from the slide.  Do not remove the bolt and slide just yet.  Find a phillips screwdriver or punch that exactly fits the holes in the post the slide is on.  Put it through the holes and tap with a plastic hammer to loosen, then unscrew it.  The barrel will now pull forward and with a twist it will come out from between the slide rails.  

Clean the lugs and barrel shank now.  Reassemble and tighten the post the same way you loosened it.

If you have to remove the bolt be prepared to order another dust cover if the one in the gun is plastic.  It is likely brittle and will break when you pop it out of the groove it slides in.  Brownells has them.

The recoil lug on the barrel is held tight to the receiver by the post the slide rides on so unless you get that down tight with no gunk between it and the receiver you cannot expect the gun to shoot well.

Dave


----------



## miles58 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh!  While you have the trigger group out flush the bejeepers out of it with WD-40 and then blow it out with an air hose.


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 21, 2009)

Miles, I've checked it and it is extremely clean, including the lugs. 

Could the bolt stop be the cause for it not staying locked? I really don't believe its lugs or receiver.


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 21, 2009)

"Push out the two pins that hold the trigger group in place. Push forward on the trigger group and lift the back. Wiggle the trigger group out. Spray that beast out with WD-40, taking special care to get up around the barrel shank particularly well. 

If it's really bad and a thorough flushing with WD-40 does not fix it you need to pull the barrel."



I pulled the pins, dropped the trigger group and cleaned it, even though it was already very clean.

However, I'm very confident the lugs are clean!

Unfortunately, it didn't help at all. I may have to send it to Remington or one of their repair centers.


----------



## miles58 (Aug 21, 2009)

Does the dust cover go all the way forward?   I haven't had one apart for a couple of years so I am struggling to picture everything in my mind right now.  Does the bolt rotate closed when the slide pulls it forward and the trigger group is out?


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, the bolt and the cover go all the way forward. However, if you pull or twist even the slightest on the forearm to action unlocks-it is not supposed to do this. 

The good part is the rifle looks to be in GREAT shape otherwise. I estimate is was made around 1976 -1977.

I'm not sure how dangerous it would be to fire it like that, but it would certainly be a major hassle in the field.

I've got to get it repaired before I shoot it.


----------



## miles58 (Aug 21, 2009)

With the trigger group out it will come back quick and easy.  If it's not locking up and the bolt rotates all the way closed with the trigger group out then you have only one thing left to look at.

On the back side of the receiver (the rifle's left side) is a toggle that drops down when the bolt closes and is lifted when the slide release is depressed or the trigger is pulled.  That toggle is not blocking the bolt!  Put the trigger group back in.  With the magazine out turn the rifle upside down in your lap and look to see where that toggle is.  There's a step in the slide rail it blocks. and it should be blocking the slide.  If it's not then look carefully to be sure the slide is far enough forward to allow the toggle to drop (when the gun is right side up it actually flips up into position).

DO NOT ATTEMPT TO SHOOT IT UNTIL IT LOCKS INTO BATTERY!

I think the trigger might have been pulled with the trigger group out of the gun.  If that's the case manually cocking it and putting it on safe before you put it back in the gun will solve the problem.  All you have to do to manually cock it is to pull the hammer back with your finger.

Dave


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 22, 2009)

Dave, I've tried all of the things you outlined above.

When a 760/7600 is operating perfectly, can you unlock the action by lightly twisting the forearm as you pull it rearward from a "locked" position?

My rifle is "unlocking" without having to depress the action release lever....something is not right. It shouldn't unlock unless the trigger is pulled or the action release lever is depressed.  

I can see the small lever inside the receiver that is "supposed" to "lock" the slide. If any motion at all is put on the forearm, the lever is dropping off the slide rail engagement.


----------



## miles58 (Aug 22, 2009)

You trigger group has a problem then.  Either the Spring that pulls that lever up/back is off, missing completely or the trigger is not staying cocked.  It's a little mousetrap spring that probably popped off on the front end  If there is not a shiny spring on the axle of that toggle then it broke in the coils and fell out and you have to go to the gunsmith.

If you take a decent picture of the left side of the trigger group I can tell you where the problem is.

No amount of twisting or fiddling the forearm should release the slide with pulling the trigger or pushing the release button,

Dave


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 22, 2009)

miles58 said:


> You trigger group has a problem then.  Either the Spring that pulls that lever up/back is off, missing completely or the trigger is not staying cocked.  It's a little mousetrap spring that probably popped off on the front end  If there is not a shiny spring on the axle of that toggle then it broke in the coils and fell out and you have to go to the gunsmith.
> 
> If you take a decent picture of the left side of the trigger group I can tell you where the problem is.
> 
> ...



Dave, that's what I thought. 

Is it easier to repair the trigger group, or replace it completely? 

Is this something Remington will do if I send them the rifle? Can a 760 still be repaired, especially one that won't lock up properly?

If I can get this one fixed, I'll have a sweet rifle. The barrel, muzzle and complete rifle look GREAT!


----------



## weagle (Aug 22, 2009)

One other blind shot in the dark.  If you have a scope base on the gun, make sure the scope base screws are not too long and interfering with the action.

Weagle


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 22, 2009)

I called "The Woodmaster", one of Remington's listed factory repair centers, and spoke with David.

David said there are a few things that can cause the problem I'm having. Fortunately, he has all the parts necessary to fix it, even though it's an old rifle.

I was told by David some problems are very easy to fix, and the very worst case scenario the repair cost would be $150. However, without having the rifle in hand, David didn't know what the repair cost would be.

I'm going to ship the rifle out Monday. That way I'll have it back in time to get it sighted in for hunting season. 

I very much appreciate everyone's help; as always, you guys are the very best!


----------



## pemop (Aug 24, 2009)

Lead Poison said:


> I called "The Woodmaster", one of Remington's listed factory repair centers, and spoke with David.
> 
> David said there are a few things that can cause the problem I'm having. Fortunately, he has all the parts necessary to fix it, even though it's an old rifle.
> 
> ...



Let us know when you get it.


----------



## miles58 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lead Poison said:


> I called "The Woodmaster", one of Remington's listed factory repair centers, and spoke with David.
> 
> David said there are a few things that can cause the problem I'm having. Fortunately, he has all the parts necessary to fix it, even though it's an old rifle.
> 
> ...



For $150 you buy another trigger group.  You already know how to remove and replace it and can probably do it in under a minute.

If you can push down on the slide lock toggle when you have the rifle upside down in your lap and the forearm stays locked, that will isolate it to the spring.  Sending a rifle off to a gunsmith to hook the spring back on seems like a little much to me.

Dave


----------



## rutandstrut (Aug 26, 2009)

I use a Licensed Gun Smith and Gun Shop Owner from Mississippi. He has worked on several of my Guns and I am very pleased with the results! He works on all types of Guns and the turn around time is usually very quick depending on what you are having done. You ship your gun to him and have it back in less than a week normally! I have given his name to a couple of other people on this Forum who have had him work on their guns. I am very happy with the work he performed for me 

Here is the work he has performed for me:

Cut off Boss Browning A-Bolt 
Target Crown Barrel Browning A-Bolt
Diassemble, Polish, Set at 3#, Remove Creep from Trigger, Browning A-Bolt
Diassemble, Polish, Set at 3#, Remove Creep  from Trigger, Remington 700
Lengthen Forcing Cone Remington 870
Diassemble, Polish, Set at 3#, Remove Creep from Trigger Remington 870
Lengthen Forcing Cone Mossberg 835
Diassemble, Polish, Set at 3#, Remove Creep from Trigger Mossberg 835

Next project:

Shorten Barrel Ithacha Model 37 Featherweight
Thread Barrel Ithacha Model 37 to accept Screw in Chokes

All work was done in a timely manner, very reasonably priced and shipped back to me. If anyone is interested in contact information please contact me by PM. This guy does awesome work!


----------

